# Upgrading to a new TV... need suggestions



## harikirirocker (Jul 15, 2007)

Alright, here's the breakdown. I'm hoping someone here can give me some good recommendations.

Currently : I have have an older, 7 series touch of color 50" (maybe actually 52") Samsung Plasma (circa 2008). 1080P. Puts off tons of heat and sucks electricity like you wouldn't believe. Decent picture but I never got that really crisp look out of it I wanted, always a bit grainy.

Looking for: Comparable size (50-55") 1080P display. (I prefer Samsung but am willing to budge) I'm thinking LED.

Primary uses: Play a LOT of console video games on this (ps3/360/wii), watch a lot of blu-rays, and watch a decent amount of cable TV/netflix/amazon stream.

Things that I'm looking for in the TV: Good refresh rate (120/240), looking for a crystal sharp picture, avoid burn in, obviously 1080P, power consumption and heat production, decent amount of HDMI inputs, cost.

Things that I don't care quite as much about: Internet connectivity (I have so many internet connected devices attached), 3D (wouldn't mind having it but not my primary concern), voice commands, webcam attachment...

Now my big questions:

I like Samsung, and I think they have a great cost to performance ratio, but are there better brands similarly priced to look for, particularly Sony?

Can I even get a decent TV now without paying extra for all the internet compatibility?

Plasma vs. LED: right now I have the USA HD logo burnt in on my TV for the last 2 years. Didn't even watch it that much. I would really prefer LED, but are there any viable reasons to stick to plasma, especially when I game so much?

I can never seem to get that crystal clear, sharp picture that everyone elses TV's seem to have (I understand calibration will be needed), but that is what I'm REALLY looking for.

Is 240Hz worth it over 120Hz (I play a lot of video games if that helps)?

The reason I'm looking right now is because this years models have come out and I'm not opposed to buying last years models, as long as they look good.

Thanks!


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

I have the Samsung 50 Series 3D plasma and love it. When I was looking about 6 months ago I considered LCD but plasma looked better to my eyes and was 2/3 the price. It runs much cooler than plasma's of even a few years ago and the burn in problem has been solved by pixel shifting (though I still wouldn't leave the same image on it for hours on end). Mine is not internet connected as my B-R player has that so, like you, no reason to have redundant connected devices. Give it a look - highly recommended. Regardless, have the sales staff turn down sets your interested in from super bright.


----------

